# iros a la porra



## Jairo

hola a todos,

quería saber cuando a varias personas, qué es correcto?

" iros a la porra" o "Ir a la porra" ?

gracias

jairo


----------



## Jairo

Perdón querría decir: cuando me dirijo a varias personas a la vez, cuál de estas 2 formas es correcta?


----------



## Leopold

Si no me equivoco se diría "iros a la porra". Lo que sucede es que la forma real sería "id-os" (comed-os, levantad-os), pero es español la "d" cae ante la terminación "-os" de imperativo plural. Sin embargo el verbo "ir" da bastantes problemas, ya que "íos" no es una forma correcta, supongo que por la cacofonía. El caso es que creo que lo correcto sería "iros", pero no encuentro nada en la red para comprobarlo.

L.


----------



## Jairo

muchas gracias Leo, creo que es lo que voy a poner.


----------



## Artrella

Perdón...perdón....pero qué significa esta frase???

Gracias, Art


----------



## Leopold

Pues aquí en España es como "iros a la mierda", pero es suave. Como "iros a tomar viento". 

 L.

 Ps. Bueno, creo que me voy a dormir, os dejo con los del turno del Nuevo Continente.


----------



## Jairo

Muchas gracias otra vez Leo,

Buenas noches


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Pues aquí en España es como "iros a la mierda", pero es suave. Como "iros a tomar viento".
> 
> L.
> 
> Ps. Bueno, creo que me voy a dormir, os dejo con los del turno del Nuevo Continente.





Gracias Leopold!!! Art


----------



## supercrom

Leopold said:
			
		

> Si no me equivoco se diría "iros a la porra". Lo que sucede es que la forma real sería "id-os" (comed-os, levantad-os), pero es español la "d" cae ante la terminación "-os" de imperativo plural. Sin embargo el verbo "ir" da bastantes problemas, ya que "íos" no es una forma correcta, supongo que por la cacofonía. El caso es que creo que lo correcto sería "iros", pero no encuentro nada en la red para comprobarlo.
> 
> L.


Y entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia cuando dicen, en español peninsular, "fijaos" Y "fijaros"?. Yo pensé que para el imperativo era la primera forma pero a un nativo hispanohablante de la península ibérica le escuché lo segundo, ¿acaso depende del área geográfica?

En el castellano (o español) que uso, solemos decir "fíjense de ... ", "váyanse a la porra", pero eso es porque carecemos del pronombre vosotros, y de todas sus repercusiones.


----------



## Leopold

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Y entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia cuando dicen, en español peninsular, "fijaos" Y "fijaros"?. Yo pensé que para el imperativo era la primera forma pero a un nativo hispanohablante de la península ibérica le escuché lo segundo, ¿acaso depende del área geográfica?
> 
> En el castellano (o español) que uso, solemos decir "fíjense de ... ", "váyanse a la porra", pero eso es porque carecemos del pronombre vosotros, y de todas sus repercusiones.


 Aunque se puede oír bastante a menudo "fijaros" es un vulgarismo y es incorrecto. Como "comeros", "levantaros", etc.
 Es conveniente evitarlo.


 L.


----------



## calzetin

Jairo said:
			
		

> hola a todos,
> 
> quería saber cuando a varias personas, qué es correcto?
> 
> " iros a la porra" o "Ir a la porra" ?
> 
> gracias
> 
> jairo



Iros a la porra es lo que hay que decir

Parece que el imperativo plural no es tan fácil y nos hacemos un lío con verbos reflexivos y no reflexivos

No reflexivo: Sentad a los niños en sus sillitas para que se estén quieto.
Reflexivo: Por favor sentaos en vuestros sitios, vamos a empezar la clase.

"Sentaros" es algo que se dice mucha gente y como dice Leopold, hay que tratar de evitarlo.

- No reflexivo: Id a comprar el pan / ve a comprar el pan
- Refleflexivo: Iros a comprar el pan / vete a comprar el pan

Leopold explico muy bien lo de la "d" que se cae y la "r" en "iros"

Como curiosidad, en el doblaje al castellano de la pelìcula "Spartacus" (Espartaco), Kirk Douglas grita a unos soldados romanos "Idos, idos" en lugar de "Iros, iros"

 A veces hablamos mal, qué le vamos a hacer. Por suerte siempre tenemos buenas personas que nos corrigen. Mi mejor amiga siempre lo hace y me dice cosas como "se dice ANTEAYER y no ANTESDEAYER"
Calzetin


----------



## Leopold

Hey Sock, ¿sabes? Hace poco me compré el diccionario fraseológico de Seco y "antes de ayer" aparece. Con esto quiero decir que la forma existe, está documentada y que aunque no aparezca en el diccionario de la RAE, desde mi punto de vista es correcta. 

L.


----------



## juanma

el verdadero imperativo para la segunda persona del plural sería ID

_Id al mercado y comprad naranjas._

Estas formas no obstante se están evitando ya mucho en el uso coloquial.
_
Teneis que ir al mercado y comprar naranjas_

Nunca oiremos :  _Id a la porra _ , pero si  _Iros a la porra _  (como frase hecha) o bien _Os podeis ir a la porra._


----------



## helena357

Hoy estuve leyendo _Guzmán de Alfarache_ y Guzmán dijo a sus amigos "Idos" así que me parece que debe ser la forma antigua del imperitivo.


----------



## Wendy G.

I never understood this difference between "id" and "iros" / "sentad"/ "sentaos" etc. ... SO interesting!!!  We say it and hear it said, but seldom see it written (or explained!)

What about "¡Qué os vayáis a la porra!"   Wouldn't that be a viable way to tell a group of friends to go to hell?  

~Wendy


----------



## GiggLiden

I tried to find "iros a la porra" in my dictionary, but no luck. But I DID come across ... !Vete a la porra! (Go to hell.)

Is this legitiimate? If so, I may have thank Lady Serendipity for some useful new information to plug in.

Thank you all for clearing this up for me.


----------



## helena357

Hi Wendy! The difference between "id" and "iros" is that the second one is reflexive. Although you wouldn't translate "iros" as "go yourselves", "irse" (the infinitive of the verb) means to go away whereas "ir" just means to go. I hope that makes sense! Here's an example just in case. "Voy al mercado"- I'm going to the market. "Mañana me voy"- Tomorrow I'm going away.

Hi Gigg! "Vete a la porra" means the same thing only your talking to one person. "Iros a la porra" is directed to at least two people (It's plural).


----------



## GiggLiden

Hi Gigg! "Vete a la porra" means the same thing only *your* talking to one person. "Iros a la porra" is directed to at least two people (It's plural).

Muchas gracias, Wendy por tu ayuda. Todo comentario cerca de mi espan~ol es totalmente bienvenido!!!

By way of gratitude for your time, may I point out a small error we find all over ... mistaking "your" for "you're."

"Your" means ... belonging (applying) to you.
"You're" is the abbreviation needed if you wish to say "you are."
(Tu estas, Ud esta, vosotros estais, Uds estan) (Or "soy" equiv's.)

Therefore, it needs to read ... you're welcome (you are welcome).
The apostrophe connotes the "a" that has been left out.

Carpe diem


----------



## nanel

It is: *Ios* a la porra. Iros is used when you say i.e. ¿Podéis iros al colegio? Could you please go to school? But when you are telling them to do that: *Go! * you should use *ios!*.
Please, don't use Iros a la porra, it's incorrect.



			
				Wendy G. said:
			
		

> I never understood this difference between "id" and "iros" / "sentad"/ "sentaos" etc. ... SO interesting!!! We say it and hear it said, but seldom see it written (or explained!)
> 
> What about "¡Qué os vayáis a la porra!" Wouldn't that be a viable way to tell a group of friends to go to hell?
> 
> ~Wendy


 
Sentad means that you are sitting something or someone. Sentad al niño. Sit the kid.

Sentaos is: Sit down (now!). Sentaos (ya!) 

"¡Qué os vayáis a la porra!" is correct.


----------



## GiggLiden

Why did *I* get an email on this?


----------



## nanel

GiggLiden said:
			
		

> Why did *I* get an email on this?


 
It also happens to me sometimes, I keep on wondering why.


----------



## jess oh seven

¿pero qué pasa cuando tienes un "-ER/-IR verb" que es reflexivo o lleva pronombre también o lo que sea? por ejemplo.... divertirse. 

_quiero que os diviertáis
¡divertéos! _  ????


----------



## nanel

Sería divertíos!!!

Más ejemplos:

Cansarse-cans*aos*
casarse-cas*aos*
Dormirse-dorm*íos*


----------



## jmx

Wendy G. said:
			
		

> What about "¡Qu*e* os vayáis a la porra!" Wouldn't that be a viable way to tell a group of friends to go to hell?


Yes, it would be quite natural, but notice that this sentence would be a short form for :

_¡ (He dicho) que os vayáis a la porra !_ 

(no accent on "que" !)

... and therefore it would be used mainly to insist on something you have already said.

As for "! iros a la porra !", this form is not admitted as correct by the RAE, but it is the one that everybody uses in Spain. There's a similar discussion here :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37774


----------



## helena357

GiggLiden said:
			
		

> Hi Gigg! "Vete a la porra" means the same thing only *your* talking to one person. "Iros a la porra" is directed to at least two people (It's plural).
> 
> Muchas gracias, Wendy por tu ayuda. Todo comentario cerca de mi espan~ol es totalmente bienvenido!!!
> 
> By way of gratitude for your time, may I point out a small error we find all over ... mistaking "your" for "you're."
> 
> "Your" means ... belonging (applying) to you.
> "You're" is the abbreviation needed if you wish to say "you are."
> (Tu estas, Ud esta, vosotros estais, Uds estan) (Or "soy" equiv's.)
> 
> Therefore, it needs to read ... you're welcome (you are welcome).
> The apostrophe connotes the "a" that has been left out.
> 
> Carpe diem


 

Oops! Thanks, I know I'm always doing that!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Leopold said:
			
		

> Si no me equivoco se diría "iros a la porra". Lo que sucede es que la forma real sería "id-os" (comed-os, levantad-os), pero es español la "d" cae ante la terminación "-os" de imperativo plural. Sin embargo el verbo "ir" da bastantes problemas, ya que "íos" no es una forma correcta, supongo que por la cacofonía. El caso es que creo que lo correcto sería "iros", pero no encuentro nada en la red para comprobarlo.


Acabo de mirar en el sitio web de la Real Academía Española y la forma correcta es: *idos*
* *


----------



## Brisingr

calzetin said:


> Iros a la porra es lo que hay que decir
> 
> Parece que el imperativo plural no es tan fácil y nos hacemos un lío con verbos reflexivos y no reflexivos
> 
> No reflexivo: Sentad a los niños en sus sillitas para que se estén quieto.
> Reflexivo: Por favor sentaos en vuestros sitios, vamos a empezar la clase.
> 
> "Sentaros" es algo que se dice mucha gente y como dice Leopold, hay que tratar de evitarlo.
> 
> - No reflexivo: Id a comprar el pan / ve a comprar el pan
> - Refleflexivo: Iros [lo correcto es idos] a comprar el pan / vete a comprar el pan
> 
> Leopold explico muy bien lo de la "d" que se cae y la "r" en "iros"
> 
> Como curiosidad, en el doblaje al castellano de la pelìcula "Spartacus" (Espartaco), Kirk Douglas grita a unos soldados romanos "Idos, idos" en lugar de "Iros, iros"
> 
> A veces hablamos mal, qué le vamos a hacer. Por suerte siempre tenemos buenas personas que nos corrigen. Mi mejor amiga siempre lo hace y me dice cosas como "se dice ANTEAYER y no ANTESDEAYER"
> Calzetin



*Creo que estás un pelín equivocado ^^
Esto es lo que dice la RAE:*

 Las formas de imperativo propias de este verbo son _ve_ (tú) e _id_ (vosotros) y, para los usos pronominales, _vete_ (tú) e *idos* (vosotros): _«¡Callaos los dos, callaos, y cuanto antes idos a la viña a hacer lo vuestro!» _Debe evitarse, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_ves_ y, para el imperativo plural, el uso del infinitivo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_iros _y el de la forma arcaica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_íos_


----------



## otosigo

La forma correcta es "idos" con D. 

Las formas de imperativo propias de este verbo son ve (tú) e id (vosotros) y, para los usos pronominales, vete (tú) e idos (vosotros): «¡Callaos los dos, callaos, y cuanto antes idos a la viña a hacer lo vuestro!» (Melcón Catalina [Esp. 1995]). *Debe evitarse,* para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar ves y, para el imperativo plural, *el uso del infinitivo iros y el de la forma arcaica íos*:

Más información en la página de la rae, que no me deja poner el link


----------



## voltape

Parece que por pereza muchos españoles cambian la d por la r  (iros en vez de idos).   Ya que el imperativo es  ID, semejante SALID, VENID, PARTID, etc.


----------



## ShedoolEsp

Leopold said:


> Hey Sock, ¿sabes? Hace poco me compré el diccionario fraseológico de Seco y "antes de ayer" aparece. Con esto quiero decir que la forma existe, está documentada y que aunque no aparezca en el diccionario de la RAE, desde mi punto de vista es correcta.
> 
> L.



Tanto "Calzetin" como "Leopold" tenéis razón; Las formas "*anteayer*" y "*antes de ayer*" son *correctas*. La variante "*antesdeayer*" es *incorrecta*.

http://www.fundeu.es/vademecum-A-anteayer-o-antes-de-ayer-no-antesdeayer-7199.html


----------

